# Anthony Bourdain



## aedrasteia (Jun 9, 2018)

Anthony Bourdain Tells Us How He Got Those Insane Abs | Men’s Health

This one really hurts.

w/deep respect. A


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 10, 2018)

May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rest in peace


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2018)

RIP


----------



## Buka (Jun 11, 2018)

RIP


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 17, 2018)

Missed this when you posted it. Gonna miss his wit. "Your body is not a temple, it's an amusement park. Enjoy the ride." Wisdom to live by.


----------

